
I Lost $50k with One Bad Investing Decision. Here’s What I Learned - lfrmgnd
https://calvinrosser.com/investing-guide/
======
stephsmithio
It's amazing how quickly one can go from a "disciplined" investor to making
decisions contrary to their principles, regardless of how much you _think_ you
believe in them.

I too, found myself making emotional investment decisions throughout this
pandemic, despite typically just leaving my money in ETFs and rarely checking
them.

~~~
lfrmgnd
It was a perfect storm for me. Other life events – moving, buying a car,
burnout at work, etc. – helped create a psychological cascade that eventually
won out on one rainy afternoon. Had a few other events not been there, might
have been a different story, but that's the point of this guide. Regardless of
the event or series of events, it will help keep the strategy clear and
psychology more intact.

------
cryptobro1984
Love to see Crypto as 5% of the portfolio. It's one of the few asset classes
that's not very correlated with the overall market, so reasonable addition to
classic MPT.

